# Weebly video upload times out then bar goes BACKWARDS!



## milosmami (Feb 13, 2015)

I just started digital downloads for sale on weebly and have had nothing but issues. The videos took forever to upload(so I converted them to smaller Mp4 files or wmv files) then a few worked..alot of customers had issues with playbacks...weebly was no help. Then, per their request I shut off firewalls to see if that would help..I grabbed a few awesome viruses that way and a ton of adware..and after getting all that removed and even reinstalling my Windows 7 pack , AND upgrading internet speeds, the videos still will not upload and progress bar goes in REVERSE. Their developers have just told me it's a virus and too bad ..etc....and they may be right , but I have done everything possible to remedy...is there something I'm missing? One note..I loaded a smaller video with no errors and can load videos from other computers(just my main PC has all the work I need to upload on it..)...please help. I am so desperate and frustrated!!


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

In all fairness to Weebly, the problem is in the downloading of large video files. I hope this article may give you some insight ...


----------

